# The short holidays visits to Norway and Belgium



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo*










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking forward to more. These shots are of Oslo, Norway, yes?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos; looking forward for the rest of your photos :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Oslo looks very appealing :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo*



paul62 said:


> Looking forward to more. These shots are of Oslo, Norway, yes?


It is! So sorry , my fault :master:



Wapper said:


> Oslo looks very appealing :cheers:


Oh Yes!







But the prices on alcohol shocked me
:eek2:


==========================================






















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo*





















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some good street scenes and quirky stuff.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo*



paul62 said:


> Some good street scenes and quirky stuff.


Thank you! Very beautiful city indeed.


=================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vigeland Sculpture Park, Oslo*

*Vigelandsparken*


==================






















































































































































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots from green Oslo. Looking forward to our stay there, next year. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, look forward to Malmö!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo, Vigeland Park*

Thank you guys!


==================



































































































































































:storm:​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Art School, Oslo*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I love that street art. A good set.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Vigeland Park looks like a must-see! Great pics. kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

paul62 said:


> I love that street art. A good set.


Looks like Christiania in Copenhagen 



Benonie said:


> Wow! Vigeland Park looks like a must-see! Great pics. kay:


Definitely! It's one of places you must see while you are in Oslo!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We will, that's for sure. Looking forward to your next pics!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you everybody!










=============================


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice updates. Still in Oslo, I noticed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Great shots of my bellowed Oslo! 
Hope you had a nice stay, even if your jaw dislocated due to the alcohol prices.

Your 2nd and 3rd picture (the aerial ones) must be from somewhere else though. They don't look familiar at all..


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Nice updates. Still in Oslo, I noticed.


Yeah!:cheers1:


christos-greece said:


> Very good, very nice updates :cheers:


 Thanks!


Registered_User said:


> Great shots of my bellowed Oslo!
> Hope you had a nice stay, even if your jaw dislocated due to the alcohol prices.
> 
> Your 2nd and 3rd picture (the aerial ones) must be from somewhere else though. They don't look familiar at all..


We spent four wonderful days there, I never worry on the alcohol price otherwise I could dream about "all inclusive" in Spain. Of course you're right those pics aren't Oslo, but the key word here is "holidays". 
p.s. Thank you for comment and your pictures of winter Norway are magnificent.


=========================================


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful Oslo!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures from Oslo! Look forward to Malmö


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Still Oslo, Norway*

Thank you guys!


=====================


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots....I see niceties and feel a relax atmosphere. I bet you had a wonderful and relaxing short break.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*The Holmenkollen ski jump, Oslo*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots again. It`s good to catch up with your latest posts.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oslo*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I love Munch, saw an exhibition in Frankfurt some years ago. Very intriguing artist!


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely pics! Some very good streetscapes and eye for detail there.

Glad you enjoyed the stay

Looking forward to see the other cities as well.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> I love Munch, saw an exhibition in Frankfurt some years ago. Very intriguing artist!


Yeah! It was very interesting, but unfortunately for me the painting "The Scream" has been given to another city for exhibition of Munch.



OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Lovely pics! Some very good streetscapes and eye for detail there.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the stay
> 
> Looking forward to see the other cities as well.


Thank you!

==========================================


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*In Bruges*







































































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*in Bruges*



diddyD said:


> Nice.


thank you!


================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*in Bruges*







































































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

The last update is very nice^


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Funny! :lol:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> The last update is very nice^


thank you!



Benonie said:


> Funny! :lol:


very, very! :lol:


================================================











































































































































































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Brugge looks amazing, so beautiful!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Brugge looks amazing, so beautiful!


 thank you! it's real! Bruges at christmas time looks like it belong in fairy tales.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*

*Ghent is a city and a municipality located in the Flemish Region of Belgium*. It is the capital and largest city of the East Flanders province. The city started as a settlement at the confluence of the Rivers Scheldt and Leie and in the late Middle Ages became one of the largest and richest cities of northern Europe with some 50,000 people in 1300. Today it is a busy city with a port and a university.


=================================================


















































































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A great update^


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

diddyD said:


> A great update^


I agree; just wonderful!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice photos.....I would definitely enjoy visiting these places because I'm a lover of old and beautiful architecture.
thanks!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> A great update^





gratteciel said:


> I agree; just wonderful!


thank you guys!



MyGeorge said:


> very nice photos.....I would definitely enjoy visiting these places because I'm a lover of old and beautiful architecture.
> thanks!


beautiful city, indeed. also very exciting at evening time, when all the small cafes are overcrowded by people, really fun. good time to take the pictures.


=============================================




































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics from one of my favourite cities. Did you take them early in the morning, because the city looks very empty?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*



Benonie said:


> Great pics from one of my favourite cities. Did you take them early in the morning, because the city looks very empty?


 We arrived at Ghent about five in the early morning, so after light breakfast we had plenty of time to take a walk around our hotel.


==============================================








































































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*







































































































































































































​


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Beautiful Ghent!
It's been a while since my last visit to the city....makes me wanna go back!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Belgium :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow! this is one great photo tours...


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Josh said:


> Beautiful Ghent!
> It's been a while since my last visit to the city....makes me wanna go back!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Belgium :cheers:





DaveF12 said:


> wow! this is one great photo tours...


thank you guys for your comments&likes


================================================







































































































[URL="



























































































































































































[/URL]​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*





















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and great pics!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*



gratteciel said:


> Beautiful city and great pics!


 thanks mate! much appreciated.


==========================================


































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I 

Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I 

Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I 

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*









































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I 

Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I 

Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I 

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos of Ghent!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ghent, Belgium*



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful photos of Ghent!


thanks Romashka! it perhaps will be the last post of so charming Ghent.


============================================


















































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am very impressed by what I see of Ghent.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wonderful photos specially the details.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics^





paul62 said:


> I am very impressed by what I see of Ghent.





MyGeorge said:


> wonderful photos specially the details.


thank you guys! beautiful town indeed, but my favourites are Bruges and Leuven. so here we go...


============================================


*Leuven* (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈløːvə]; French: Louvain, pronounced: [luvɛ̃], often used in English) is the capital of the province of Flemish Brabant in the Flemish Region, Belgium. It is located about 25 kilometres (16 miles) east of Brussels, close to other neighbouring towns such as Mechelen, Aarschot, Tienen, and Wavre. The municipality itself comprises the historical city of Leuven and the former municipalities of Heverlee, Kessel-Lo, a part of Korbeek-Lo, Wilsele and Wijgmaal.
It is home to Anheuser-Busch InBev, the world's largest brewing group and one of the five largest consumer-goods companies in the world; and to the Katholieke Universiteit Leuven, the largest and oldest university of the Low Countries and the oldest Catholic university still in existence. It is also home to the UZ Leuven, one of the largest hospitals of Europe.


























































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic! Despite being a small country Belgium does have a lot to offer to the visitor!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> Fantastic! Despite being a small country Belgium does have a lot to offer to the visitor!


definitely Belgium has a lot to offer the foreign tourist. thank you!


===========================================






























































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)I*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures! Thank you for showing some beauty of our country. :cheers:

Can you imagine I live 20 miles from Bruges and 12 miles from Ghent but I never went up their belfry towers... :nuts:



paul62 said:


> I am very impressed by what I see of Ghent.


You should visit this gorgeous city. I could guide you... :cheers2:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Great pictures! Thank you for showing some beauty of our country. :cheers:
> 
> Can you imagine I live 20 miles from Bruges and 12 miles from Ghent but I never went up their belfry towers... :nuts:
> 
> ...


no wonder at all. we often put off for later what is close to us. I have never been in Williamson tunnels, although it situated just 20 minutes walk from my house. but I always dream about it.  
thanks Ben for your kind words!


============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)I*


.
.
.


----------



## szpinak (Nov 22, 2015)

wonderful photos, love to see more of them


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice pics!
The girl looks like a part of the interior: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/artytravel/76973726/183229/183229_original.jpg


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Look forward to Malmö (if it has already been posted I must have missed it somehow)!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool shots specially the close-ups.....love gothic.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A great collection.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven*



shik2005 said:


> Nice pics!
> The girl looks like a part of the interior: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/artytravel/76973726/183229/183229_original.jpg


thank you *shik*! (she said: tank you too) 



Nightsky said:


> Look forward to Malmö (if it has already been posted I must have missed it somehow)!


unfortunately one of my hard drives has been crashed in the last year, I still cannot repair those images from my several trips. so those photos of cities as Malmo, Copenhagen, Koblenz and Luxembourg are unavailable for me at this moment.



szpinak said:


> wonderful photos, love to see more of them





karlvan said:


> cool shots specially the close-ups.....love gothic.


thanks guys!



===========================================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven*















































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


thanks Christos! cheers




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Leuven is one of that underrated Belgian cities. Really a nice place to live in, study or visit. 
Did you go to the charming beguinage?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Leuven is one of that underrated Belgian cities. Really a nice place to live in, study or visit.
> Did you go to the charming beguinage?


oh yes Ben! I agree with you Leuven is city which 'you must see'.
we've ordered this hotel specially for a night for my wife's birthday. The hotel is located in the charming "beguinage-area", which is a very ancient and silent part of town.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Looks very nice. I've spent some nights in the youth hostel, just behind the train station, which was ok. But this hotel looks better :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine pics, Leongname!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Very fine pics, Leongname!


thank you! much appreciated.


=================================










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent work!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is great!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven*



Benonie said:


> Excellent work!





aljuarez said:


> This is great!


thank you guys! much appreciated. :cheers:


=======================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Views from your hotel room? Great, the first time I see pictures from that angle.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Views from your hotel room? Great, the first time I see pictures from that angle.


yes Ben, it is. this view from the hotel which has been shown in my the first post of Leuven. and I can say that Park Inn is the high quality hotel with friendly staff and is good value for money. 



paul62 said:


> Good stuff Leon.


thanks guys! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> Great update Leon.


thank you Robert!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice railway impressions on the previous page!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leuven, Belgium*



yansa said:


> Nice railway impressions on the previous page!


thanks 'yansa'!


=============================================









































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice updates! 
Especially love the black cat, the hydrant and the colourful restaurant garden. kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you Christos and Silvia.


================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A pleasure to look in here, dear Leon! #128/1 is so poetic!
And I love the whole #129. kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very interesting and fascinating collection of photos!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Leon :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> A pleasure to look in here, dear Leon! #128/1 is so poetic!


very beautiful garden at the hotel, indeed! thank you Silvia!



El_Greco said:


> Very interesting and fascinating collection of photos!


 thank you mate!



Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon :applause:


 thanks Roman!


==============================================
















































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


As tradition commands, Blankenberge closes its summer season with a delightful flower parade.




























































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

[/align]​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

This photo  makes me smile 
Great pictures!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Leuven really is a beautiful city, with one of Flanders nicest beguinages. And a stunning city hall of course!

I don't really like Blankenberge, allthough it has some nice belle epoque buildings in the city center.
The train station has been demolished last year and will be replaced by a new structure.
And De Lijn finally ordered new trams for the coastal tram, probably the longest tram line in the world.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

As always again - nice pics.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Liège really is an underrated city. Sometimes cozy, sometimes shabby. But always interesting and urban. The train station and some new museums have opened in recent years, so we gonna revisit the city this summer.
Great pictures!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, Liège is often bashed due to prejudices


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Lovely city.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Liege, Belgium*



> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful new set, Leon! Liège is a lovely city!
> ...


:cheers1: guys


=============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice, your close-ups and details are interesting indeed.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

charliewong90 said:


> nice, your close-ups and details are interesting indeed.


thank you Charlie!


======================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, Leon!
Liège is a charming, beautiful city!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I think I passed by Liege riding in a train from Brussels to Paris. too bad the train didn't stop, just saw the city from a distance.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Splendid pics! I especially like this one :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Liege, Belgium*

*Robert*, '*capricorn2000*', *Roman*, thanks guys fr your comments and likes :cheers1:


========================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new seat, Leon; so full of beautiful details!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the red-white church, Golden Retriever, stone fountain with plants,
llittle apples, Fachwerk building with woman in long dress and, and, and... kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We were in Liège for a bright and sunny weekend, and it really was great. Urban city with lots of cozy neighborhoods and very friendly people. Nice updates! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Great new seat, Leon; so full of beautiful details!
> ...


*Robert*, *Silvia*, *Ben*, thank you very much guys! Liege looks really interesting city with its own architecture style,
but this city left me with negative memories. 
so, we stayed in the centre just for one weekend, during the day it was pleasant enough. 



Benonie said:


> Urban city with lots of cozy neighborhoods and very friendly people.


 I am sorry Ben (hope you forgive me), but I cannot agree with you. for my opinion Liege is the second worst city in Belgium. awful experience. I wouldn't go back.


=========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many nice pics, Leon, for example the fish fountain and the pergola! kay:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Leongname said:


> I am sorry Ben (hope you forgive me), but I cannot agree with you. for my opinion Liege is the second worst city in Belgium. awful experience. I wouldn't go back.


Nice pics.

Why was it an awful experience?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. Like I mentioned before, we had a great time over there. Friendly people, cozy neighbourhoods, interesting architecture, big city feeling... Something must have gone wrong over there?


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

It certainly is a bit more edgy than Leuven or Bruges, but it has a lot to offer. I absolutely love it.
Liège's setting alone in the river valley is one of the most beautiful and interesting in Belgium. 

Great thread by the way!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing new set kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Many nice pics, Leon, for example the fish fountain and the pergola! kay:
> ...


thank you *Silvia* and '*GE*' the old buildings in Liege are really beautiful.




Tchek said:


> Nice pics.
> Why was it an awful experience?


nothing bad with me, but I have the eyes. 



Benonie said:


> ^^ Indeed. Like I mentioned before, we had a great time over there. *Friendly people, cozy neighbourhoods*, interesting architecture, big city feeling... Something must have gone wrong over there?


 okey Ben! perhaps Belgium has another one Liege.



Wapper said:


> It certainly is a bit more edgy than Leuven or Bruges, but it has a lot to offer. I absolutely love it.
> Liège's setting alone in the river valley is one of the most beautiful and interesting in Belgium.
> Great thread by the way!


 thank you 'Wapper' for your comment about my thread. but I'll keep my opinion: two points of ten for Liege. better we visited Antwerp.


thanks all for comments and likes :cheers1:


===========================================================





























































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos, Leon


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen I*



> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:
> ...


 thank you Christos and Robert! :cheers2:



yansa said:


> Very enjoyable pics from Bergen, Leon! :applause:
> Some of my many favourites are 193/1, 196/1, 3 (*love such "stone worlds"*) and 10!


I could break my legs on these stones :lol:
thank you Silvia!



Why-Why said:


> Great shots from Bergen! I was there in June ... looks like we just missed one another.


thanks Nicholas! we visited Norway in May. hope you got a good weather too 


===================================






























































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen II*














































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Place with many nice details and cute old buildings like the one in 202/2! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots of Bryggen and behind. Yes, we did have good weather, even though Bergen has a reputation as one of the rainiest cities in Europe. Looks like you had good weather too.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Silvia, Nicholas, thanks guys 🍻 🌹


===========================

*Bergen I























































































































*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen II*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen III*
















































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Really beautiful sets; an astonishing amount of contemporary public art in Oslo, which is wonderful to see. I have heard that food and drink are expensive there, but looks like it was worth it. We don't get enough photos of Norway here, so thank you!!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great thread, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Bergen, Leon. I love those steep, narrow, winding lanes. And I laughed aloud at the anti-JFGI T-shirt in the window.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Taller Better said:


> Really beautiful sets; an astonishing amount of contemporary public art in Oslo, which is wonderful to see. I have heard that food and drink are expensive there, but looks like it was worth it. We don't get enough photos of Norway here, so thank you!!





Gratteciel said:


> Great thread, Leon!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done





Why-Why said:


> Great set from Bergen, Leon. I love those steep, narrow, winding lanes. And I laughed aloud at the anti-JFGI T-shirt in the window.


thank you guys! 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 


================================================================================


*Bergen I* 



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen II *



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen II *



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bergen III *





















































































































​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Christos, Robert, 🍻 🍻


=====================


*Bergen I*




































































































​


----------

